# Lighter suggestions



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

It's time to upgrade my lighter and I would like to hear what other gorillas are using as thier go to lighter. I'm currently using a Solo Trek, but have found the tank requires far too many fill ups.

I'm looking at a Dupont Xtend, but would appreciate any other comments or suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm addicted to using matches as of late.

I have a prometheus lighter that guzzles fluid when I make the flame big enough to light some 60 RG's that i have floating around. But it's pretty looking and good for smaller RG cigars.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Look at the Xikar torch and the Dupont Xtend. There should be reviews here if you do a search.

Colibri has a bad reputation but mine has worked flawlessly for several years.

Also consider the possibility of using a Zippo with a Vector Plus or a Z-plus insert. The inserta are only around 10-12 bucks and there is an endless variety of Zippos.

Till


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

PB-207. It is durable and holds a lot of fuel. It has not let me down.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 3 Xikars and I love em, pretty good on fuel and reliable like crazy.

Its all personal thing I am sure but that is my :2


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

I also like the Blazer, especially in the clear model. Easy to see when it needs a refill and has never let me down!!!

:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Walmart Ronson Jetlites!!! for $2.94 each...or less...you can't go wrong.
It's not pretty..but its not ugly either.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Walmart Ronson Jetlites!!! for $2.94 each...or less...you can't go wrong.
> It's not pretty..but its not ugly either.


Sounds like a grrrrrrrrrrrreat deal right there!

I have 2 lighters, both have been gifts. One is a Xikar Exodus. Soft flame and windproof. Very nice and looks tough!

The other is a Colibri and I've had it for a year. Works fine!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I love my Zippo, and you can put the Z-flame insert in it if you want a butane torch.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Sounds like a grrrrrrrrrrrreat deal right there!
> 
> I have 2 lighters, both have been gifts. One is a Xikar Exodus. Soft flame and windproof. Very nice and looks tough!
> 
> The other is a Colibri and I've had it for a year. Works fine!


Always vote for these lighters when I see them mentioned. I only own them, and have been abusing 2 of them for the last 1.5 years and they have never NOT worked. Work horse, cheap and last relatively long on fill ups, and will run on any butane. Love them.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a colibri wellington and firebird that are awesome! I also like my Z-insert for my zippo.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Lighters are like cigars,watches,sunglasses you'll just keep buying them
I've goten a torch from MCS from the site and have a a few firebirds,zippos with inserts,wally lighters .Sancho got me hoooked on the cheapies, I don't worry if I leave them or drop them in the drink.Chose what you like and most Good B&m will let you try them in the shop to see if you like the flame it will never end .My every day lighter is a dual flamer that cost 6 bucks and it never fails,Good luck in your quest:ss


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I love my Xikar Executive :tu


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll echo the Xikar Exodus, its what made me give up matches.


----------



## Firridge (Feb 5, 2008)

Blazer without a doubt.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Ronson Jetlites!!!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

vtdragon said:


> Ronson Jetlites!!!


My B&M is selling the Ronson Jetlites for 10 bucks :BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> My B&M is selling the Ronson Jetlites for 10 bucks :BS:BS:BS:BS


What a rip-off!!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I diddnt buy one.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

I prefer cedar for my cigars, matches for my pipes; although when it comes down to it, my favorite lighter to use has to be the Blue Rhino triple flame. I has a nice razor-sharp punch and mirror (so you know when the stick is lit) built in. She will run through some fuel though. 

Gamecock


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blazer or Matches.

Blazer will out last and out light any lighter.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Vector triple flame table lighter.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

compuag said:


> It's time to upgrade my lighter and I would like to hear what other gorillas are using as thier go to lighter. I'm currently using a Solo Trek, but have found the tank requires far too many fill ups.
> 
> I'm looking at a Dupont Xtend, but would appreciate any other comments or suggestions. Thanks.


If you're looking for something fancy, consider the Porsche lighters. I'm running a group buy at the moment in this thread here: CLICKY


----------



## flyboy (May 17, 2007)

hey guys, 

new to the forum but ive only had problems with my colibri firebird. cant seem to get it to light or stay lite. I tried the maintence procedures colibri provides, emptying the pressure out of the tank and so forth, but still isnt as good as i expected. 

hammerhead - what you think of those porsche lighters? Did you pick urs up from the bay or retailer? I've noticed theres a significant market up (as per use) with those and ebay is much cheaper but should I be cautious about fakes? Are there many porsche fakes on ebay?


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Insertfor my Zippo and my Xikar lighter


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

flyboy said:


> hey guys,
> 
> new to the forum but ive only had problems with my colibri firebird. cant seem to get it to light or stay lite. I tried the maintence procedures colibri provides, emptying the pressure out of the tank and so forth, but still isnt as good as i expected.
> 
> hammerhead - what you think of those porsche lighters? Did you pick urs up from the bay or retailer? I've noticed theres a significant market up (as per use) with those and ebay is much cheaper but should I be cautious about fakes? Are there many porsche fakes on ebay?


Colibris are prone to that, unfortunately. I'll certainly never buy one.

In answer to the OP, I'm with the Wal-Mart Ronson Jetlite crew. They're cheap enough to not worry about them getting banged up, lost, etc.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you are looking to upgrade. But if you need a great cheap lighter. Drop me a PM with your addy and I will get you off one of these:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10085:tu


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

If you are interested in a twin flame Xikar Enigma (nice lighter with a lifetime warranty), I would suggest this deal going on a CI right now.

Buy a box of Perdomo Slow-Aged cigars and the Xikar for $44.95.

Linky

You can also get free shipping right now by going Here first.

All in all, a pretty good deal for decent cigars and a very good lighter.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Two words, Wooden Matches :tu

Al


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

tchariya said:


> Walmart Ronson Jetlites!!! for $2.94 each...or less...you can't go wrong.
> It's not pretty..but its not ugly either.


I use the ronson as well....it never fails me, and requires far less fill ups than the pricey ones....
I have 3 or 4 around one in the office, one in the truck, etc.....
for the price you're never w/o a good lite..:ss


----------



## Argo85 (Mar 26, 2008)

try the zippo blu thats what i have. Well its a zippo enough said.


----------



## jafount (Jan 16, 2008)

My go to lighter is my lotus model 19. It has a robust flame, ALWAYS works on one click, has manly rugged good looks. As a bonus, it has a stout, razor sharp cutter built into the side.

Lotus, Porshe and Bugatti lighters are all made by the same manufacturer. Apparently one that appreciates high-end cars!

Cost me about 50 bucks.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Argo85 said:


> try the zippo blu thats what i have. Well its a zippo enough said.


Zippo Blu here to, I have access to all the previously mentioned lighters and I go AMERICAN :u


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I still light mine in the "old-style"


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tchariya said:


> Walmart Ronson Jetlites!!! for $2.94 each...or less...you can't go wrong.
> It's not pretty..but its not ugly either.


:tpd: I'm finding that I reach for my Ronson as my go to lighter over several others. It's very dependable, has a great flame, and if I lose it it's no biggy! :tu


----------

